# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  RODA vas poziva - Tjedan otvorenih vrata 03.-07.09.

## macek

Dragi naši, 

Udruga RODA povodom svog rođendana organizira *Tjedan otvorenih vrata*, u gnijezdu, u *Čanićevoj 14*, od *03.* do *07.09.07.* Svaki dan će biti posvećen jednoj od Rodninih aktivnosti: 

*Ponedjeljak 03.09. radionica/predavanje o PORODU - pocetak u 17 sati* 

*Utorak 04.09. Mala Škola Dojenja* 

*Srijeda 05.09. od 16 do 20 sati DRUŽENJE* 

*Cetvrtak 06.09. radionica o PLATNENIM PELENAMA - početak u 17 sati* 

*Petak 07.09. predavanje o AUTOSJEDALICAMA - pocinje u 18 sati* 

Na druženje u srijedu su pozvani svi zainteresirani, nije potrebna posebna najava, dođite nam, upoznajte nas i ono čime se bavimo, kupite majice za vaše najmlađe, počastite se finim kolačima i zajedno s nama proslavite RODIN 6. rođendan! 

Točne termine za predavanja/radionice upisati će naše organizatorice, pratite topice i predbilježite se za ono što vas zanima!

----------


## Frida

Evo cure, ovo je izvrsna prilika da doznate nešto više o PP, opipate Rodinu pusu, upoznate RODE, gricnete koji kolačić... 

Kako moja draga Tiwi reče: Dođite, dođite, džonove ne štedite!

 :Heart:

----------


## Frida

Evo konačnog rasporeda našeg *Tjedna otvorenih vrata*:


*- ponedjeljak, 3. 9. 2007. Roditi prirodno – roditi sigurno (druzenje od 17h, pocetak radionice u 18h) 

- utorak, 4. 9. 2007. Mala skola dojenja (druzenje od 17h, pocetak radionice u 18h) 

- srijeda, 5.9. 2007. neobavezno druzenje: proslava Rodinog rodjendana, proglasenje Najfotke Rodinog natjecaja, torta i kolaci (od 16 h nadalje) 

- cetvrtak, 6. 9. 2007. Radionica o platnenim pelenama (druzenje od 17h, pocetak radionice u 18h) 

- petak 7. 9. 2007. Autosjedalica – uvijek i bez iznimke! (druzenje od 17h, pocetak radionice u 18h)* 

Mjesto održavanja:
*Čanićeva 14*

Ni za jedan dan nije potrebna prethodna najava ili predbilježba, dođite i proslavite s nama Rodin 6. rođendan!   :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

Danas druzenje

*srijeda, 5.9. 2007. neobavezno druzenje: proslava Rodinog rodjendana, proglasenje Najfotke Rodinog natjecaja, torta i kolaci (od 16 h nadalje)* 

svi ste dobrodosli!  :D

----------


## macek

*četvrtak, 6. 9. 2007. Radionica o platnenim pelenama (druzenje od 17h, pocetak radionice u 18h)* 

očekujemo vas!   :Smile:

----------


## meda

a hoce li biti sta pusa za kupiti?

----------


## ivarica

bit ce   :Smile:

----------


## macek

podižem.  :Smile:

----------

